# Mach mir Sorgen um einen Goldfisch



## Skorpion (17. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich habe bei mir im Teich 5 Goldies. Bis vor 3 Tagen schwammen sie immer im Schwarm munter durch den Teich und wenn Futter kam, waren sie auch lle sofort da.

nun "kapselt" sich 1 Goldie meistens ab. Schwimmt kaum noch rum.

Hat jemand sowas schon erlebt? Was kann man(n) tun? Fotos kann ich leider nicht machen, da er sich meistens im unteren Teil des Teiches aufhält.

Danke im voraus
Carsten


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Moin´
Also ich würde mir erstmal keine Sorgen machen ! 
Ich habe unter anderem auch Goldis im Teich !
Mann sieht sie zwar auch oft zusammen aber wenn ich behaupten würde sie schwimmen immer zusammen würde ich lügen !
Nur wenns ums Futter geht sind sie eigentlich alle beisammen !

Gruß Maik


----------



## Skorpion (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Hi nochmal,

heute schwimmt der Goldie wieder zieht aber einen ca. 20 cm "faden" hinter sich her. Hatte er nur eine Verstopfung  ;-) oder laicht er/sie evtl. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

greetz
Carsten


----------



## Duquesa86 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Ich schubse den Thread nur mal bissle an. Denn leider kann ich Dir da auch nicht helfen, kenne mich noch nicht aus. 

Was macht Dein Goldie heute?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Der Faden wird Kot sein, warte einfach ein bisschen ab


----------



## Patrol-Lady (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Hallo Carsten -
gibt's was neues von Deinem kleinen '*******rle' ?


----------



## Patrol-Lady (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Oooops - wird hier zensiert ??


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*



Patrol-Lady schrieb:


> Oooops - wird hier zensiert ??


Hallo Conny,
anscheinend... vielleicht funktioniert ja Schisserle' 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Skorpion (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

JUHU das Geheimnis ist gelüftet !!!!!


WIr sind Großeltern geworden ;-)

Wir haben nud so umumbei 20 kleine Fische im Teich rumschwimmen. Falls allso jemand so in einem Jahr welche braucht.......


Danke erstmal an das Forum

greetz Carsten


----------



## Maik (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen um einen  Goldfisch*

Glückwunsch ! 

Da bist aber nicht alleine ! 
Ich habe auch schon wieder Nachwuchs !
Goldi und __ Shubunkin


----------

